

Ask HN: Framework for REST - jonascopenhagen

Can anyone recommend a good framework for a simple REST service with JSON? I know PHP, Python, Ruby and JavaScript (not a big fan of Node, though).<p>What I'm looking for is a framework that is fast and simple and preferably isn't bogged down by a lot of code aimed at outputting HTML, since I'll only need JSON.<p>I'm going to use the REST service in connection with single-page apps built with AngularJS.
======
jacksondeane
I've had a lot of luck writing RESTful JSON APIs for mobile Apps with the Slim
Framework [PHP]... lightweight and easy to use

<http://www.slimframework.com/>

~~~
jonascopenhagen
What do you use for database access? It doesn't have a built-in ORM like many
of the other frameworks, as far as I can see.

------
kellishaver
Sinatra is great for simple REST APIs. Throw in ActiveRecord (or DataMapper,
but I prefer ActiveRecord's migrations), and RABL and it would be perfect for
making small APIs for single-page apps.

